# Chihiros LED - Extension brackets included?



## GeorgeR (16 Sep 2017)

Hi,

I am looking to buy the Chihiros A series (90cm) for my 200L tank, but as the tank is 94cm long i need the sliding brackets so it will fit. They are displayed in the photos on the web site, but are not listed in the "package includes" section. Do i need to buy them separately and if so which ones? 

http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...m-fresh-water-led-lamp-12-65w-light-20-120cm/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daveslaney (16 Sep 2017)

The A series lights just come with the Perspex mounts that you screw to the ends of the light. The A series plus and RGB lights come with the stainless steel legs that allow ajustment for diff size tanks. But they only come in sizes up to 60 cm though.
If you can fit the stainless legs to the A series I don't know. Best bet email  Hinterfield and ask them.
Edit just checked on Hinterfield web site, Sorry the A plus does come in 90 cm size. These have the stainless extension legs included. I just got a 451 A plus and the legs where in with that.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Sep 2017)

As Daveslaney said the A-Series Plus now comes in a 90cm length, its a bit more powerful than the standard A-Series, The light comes with the wire legs, which are pretty minimal and do the job.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (16 Sep 2017)

5€!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chihiros-A-...var=441113480359&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## GeorgeR (16 Sep 2017)

There is a price difference of £37 between the A and the A plus. Plus i am not really looking for a high output LED. More light, more problems in my book. Just want to keep it simple. As Daveslaney has suggested i have emailed Hinterfield to see what they come back with.


----------



## Planted Bows (16 Sep 2017)

I have the 30cm version and had to buy the mounts separate. They come with the perspex mounts which weren't high enough for what I wanted 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeR (16 Sep 2017)

Do you have a link for the mounts please Planted Bows?


----------



## Planted Bows (16 Sep 2017)

I brought them off eBay. One sec I'll find the link for you  

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (16 Sep 2017)

For some reason I couldn't share the link as on my phone. Hope this helps 






Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (16 Sep 2017)

I then later found out they came direct from hinterfeld but cheaper and no postage cost  

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (17 Sep 2017)

GeorgeR said:


> There is a price difference of £37 between the A and the A plus. Plus i am not really looking for a high output LED. More light, more problems in my book. Just want to keep it simple. As Daveslaney has suggested i have emailed Hinterfield to see what they come back with.



As said above, I am pretty sure you can buy the stainless legs from Hinterfeld direct from there website, they have two sizes one for A Series (about 55mm wide) and one for A-Series Plus (88mm Wide) Its handy that these legs fit a lot of other LED lights, I use them on my Up-Aqua lights which only come with low acrylic stands


----------



## Planted Bows (17 Sep 2017)

Yes but there more expensive and charge delivery. These are from hinterfeld too. I later found this out when they delivered it a few weeks later with postal note inside 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeR (17 Sep 2017)

Cant seem to find them on eBay apart from for the A-plus, but i have found them on the Hinterfeld site now for 73p more. I think my problem was their site has all the brackets under one listing which you then have to select from.

Think i will take the knock and order them together direct from Hinterfeld. It is free delivery also. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Planted Bows (17 Sep 2017)

The ones I showed you on there are 11.99 with £3 delivery 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (17 Sep 2017)

Just found them. Your right 73p more. Just be wary of delivery though as they add that at the end. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeR (17 Sep 2017)

I have just ordered the A-series (90cm) and the brackets for £73 and free delivery direct from Hinterfeld, so pretty happy with that.


----------



## GeorgeR (22 Sep 2017)

Excellent service from Hinterfeld. Ordered Sunday, arrived Thursday!!! They obviously don't use Ryan Air to ship!


----------



## Planted Bows (22 Sep 2017)

Hahahaa I'm flying with them in Monday 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## nigel hargreaves (29 Oct 2017)

just ordered one of these myself how you doing with yours georgeR


----------



## GeorgeR (29 Oct 2017)

Its not in use yet as i am in the early stages of re doing my 200L tank. Have tried it and it seems a lot brighter than the old T5's, very slim line also which is good.


----------

